# How to get back into cycling??



## FlyingCyclist (21 Apr 2014)

I haven't cycled for at least 9 years due to me getting leg ulcers every year. They've just cleared up now and I'm getting back into cycling as some of you will know.

I went for not even a mile! this morning on my bike and I was breathing heavily when I got back into my house. That's how unfit I am. But I have been going for walks every now and again. Not too long ago I had a walk round Fewston Reservoir near Harrogate.

There's no flat ground for a good few miles as it's hilly where I live.

I'm wanting to cycle a good 18-25mile, which is my furthest I would go for now.

How can I get back into cycling again without feeling out of breathe when I get home?


----------



## Peteaud (21 Apr 2014)

DavidS said:


> I haven't cycled for at least 9 years due to me getting leg ulcers every year. They've just cleared up now and I'm getting back into cycling as some of you will know.
> 
> I went for not even a mile! this morning on my bike and I was breathing heavily when I got back into my house. That's how unfit I am. But I have been going for walks every now and again. Not too long ago I had a walk round Fewston Reservoir near Harrogate.
> 
> ...



Dont go home. 



Just take things easy, increase little by little, rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2014)

It might be worth putting the bike in the car and cycling somewhere flat. Build your distances and speed slowly.
I remember my first outing since a teenager - ventolin inhaler featured heavily on that first ride.

Good Luck


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2014)

Just keep getting on your bike and ride. A little further every time. Just build it up.
That's all there is to it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Apr 2014)

What Peteaud said. Softly, softly, catchy monkey is the only way to go IMO.

Read THIS blog of our very own @gb155 

I'm not suggesting your weight is an issue, (God knows mine is!), but it does illustrate fantastically what can be achieved, and the odds at which it can be done as well.


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Apr 2014)

It'll happen the first few rides, you just need to give it time. It shouldn't take long


----------



## NormanD (21 Apr 2014)

Slow and steady .. remember that "almost mile", is an "almost mile" you didn't do yesterday, so that's your first step accomplished  .. your next step is to take away that "Almost" and make it a mile


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2014)

Mix it up with something else like swimming to get the cardio fitness up


----------



## jonnysnorocket (21 Apr 2014)

Well done :-) you've already done the hardest bit


----------



## FlyingCyclist (21 Apr 2014)

Kies said:


> It might be worth putting the bike in the car and cycling somewhere flat. Build your distances and speed slowly.
> I remember my first outing since a teenager - ventolin inhaler featured heavily on that first ride.
> 
> Good Luck



That's what I was wondering. There's a 10mile ride which is mostly flat. Half of it is a 50-60mile road and the other is moreorless single track. There's about one hill (mountain to me) to conquer, after that it's flat-tish.




smokeysmoo said:


> Read THIS blog of our very own @gb155
> 
> I'm not suggesting your weight is an issue, (God knows mine is!), but it does illustrate fantastically what can be achieved, and the odds at which it can be done as well.



Wow. It's amazing what people can do.

I weighed myself last year and I weighed 11 stone. I used to be slim and now I have a small belly. I tried on my cycling shorts and they didn't fit! Working in a chocolate factory has caused me to become fat and eating choccy biscuits, choccy bistcuits with peanut butter and/or chocolate spread, ice lollies and too much coffee doesn't help. Thankfully I'm cutting back on all of them.

I now may weigh a little more now!!!




vickster said:


> Mix it up with something else like swimming to get the cardio fitness up



I used to go swimming with scouts but haven't been since. I'm not sure what chlorine would do to my leg ulcer scars and I'm rather conscious about the way I look.


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Apr 2014)

Our resident expert will be along soon to preach the virtues of base training before you do the HIT!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Our resident expert will be along soon to preach the virtues of base training before you do the HIT!




Don't forget the Bananas.


----------



## toeknee (21 Apr 2014)

We'll done Dave, hey a mile is a mile, everyone starts somewhere, take your time, and build the miles up, it's quite amazing what gains you make in cycling, as someone said , if you can travel to somewhere slightly flatter all the better, if not , just increase gradually, where you live.

Keep it up Dave... & soon you will be  Fit...........

All the best 
Tony.


----------



## nappadang (21 Apr 2014)

Little acorns, mighty Oaks etc. 
Gateshead (my area) is pretty hilly, I used to curse the hills when I first started out but perseverance has brought my stamina on a lot. My advice would be try to split your bike time between flat (bike in the car) and a few hills to get the heart rate up a bit. 
Whatever you decide, good luck mate


----------



## Ern1e (21 Apr 2014)

Hi @DavidS like everyone else is saying take it steady for alittle while just do what you can and do not be worried about it we all started out doing some thing simular I know I did lol.Going some where flat to start off yes good idea and belive me those hills will soon be not just as steep as they where.Oh and by the way I would have thought that working in a chocolate factory you would have been sick of the site of the stuff by now lol.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (21 Apr 2014)

Ern1e said:


> Hi @DavidS like everyone else is saying take it steady for alittle while just do what you can and do not be worried about it we all started out doing some thing simular I know I did lol.Going some where flat to start off yes good idea and belive me those hills will soon be not just as steep as they where.Oh and by the way I would have thought that working in a chocolate factory you would have been sick of the site of the stuff by now lol.



I did get sick of eating it and I stopped last year. Most of the chocolate that we made was nasty stuff (Don't tell them that lol).


----------



## tyred (23 Apr 2014)

Start and build up slowly and don't worry about things like average speeds, cadences or heart rates. Just ride your bike a little further each time.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (23 Apr 2014)

I went out for a 5.6mile ride. Took me 33minutes. Had to stop a few times though.

http://app.strava.com/activities/133341359?ref=1MT1yaWRlX3NoYXJlOzI9dHdpdHRlcjs0PTQ1MDk4OTA%3D


----------



## Ern1e (23 Apr 2014)

DavidS said:


> I did get sick of eating it and I stopped last year. Most of the chocolate that we made was nasty stuff (Don't tell them that lol).


 I thought that may be the case lol wifes mate used to work for a local pie maker's wild horses could not make any of her lot eat them,she always said to me if only you knew waht went on in that place you would not even think about eating one ! well my reply to that "if you don't know then it don't matter" oh and my other half ask's is there such stuff as nasty chocolate ?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (3 May 2014)

Would it be a bad idea for me to push myself to and ride non stop on a route. If I reach a small gradient I would change to the smallest cog, maybe even the smallest cog on the crank?


----------



## Saluki (3 May 2014)

Just do what you can. 
A non stop ride is a fine idea but if you need to stop, then stop. No point killing yourself. Riding up hills in small ring is what I do and you'll want the largest back cog (or granny gear as we call it) for ease of getting up the hill. Just pace yourself, you can go too fast and tire yourself out. When I used to run, I used to run really slowly if I had to rather than walk. When I was getting fit for cycling again I would cycle really slowly if I had to. 5mph sometimes. 
Even now I will stop for a few minutes if I have too. No shame in having a look at the scenary and taking a breather when necessary.


----------



## Ern1e (4 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> Would it be a bad idea for me to push myself to and ride non stop on a route. If I reach a small gradient I would change to the smallest cog, maybe even the smallest cog on the crank?


 IMO it would be a bad idea if after doing this it makes you feel like not cycling again !! Honestly all I did in the early days was ride to a point until that was comfy then increase it etc,only time I did push myself to go somewhere that was out my comfort zone so to speak was an hospital appointment which was over in Burnley which ever way I went was up hill half the way and then an absolutly cracking desent the rest (that is both ways) which I realy was not ready for but I did it and then again several times since ! So just keep at it my friend you will arrive at your destination all in good time, and please remember its not always a race.


----------



## Easytigers (5 May 2014)

Really good work getting out. From nearly a mile to over 5 is good going...keep at it!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (5 May 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Really good work getting out. From nearly a mile to over 5 is good going...keep at it!



It was the other way round actually.


----------



## Easytigers (5 May 2014)

Sorry I must have got the chronology wrong, I thought the first post was saying that you didn't quite manage a mile and then later that you'd done over 5. Which ever way it was though, I hope you reach your target mileage and have fun getting there :-)


----------



## Mr Carr (7 May 2014)

Look up the Aire Valley cycleway. It goes near Keighley. 

From there you can get onto the Leeds-Liverpool towpath

Lots of easy flat riding to get you started., and café stops


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 May 2014)

Mr Carr said:


> Look up the Aire Valley cycleway. It goes near Keighley.
> 
> From there you can get onto the Leeds-Liverpool towpath
> 
> Lots of easy flat riding to get you started., and café stops



I used to cycle now and again on the canal to Skipton or the other way towards Bingley.

I was actually thinking about going on it again.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2014)

I have been through this process over the past 2 years and I live just over the hill from you so I enjoy/endure the same terrain as you!

It took me less than a year to go from bed-ridden to cycling over 100 hilly kms in a day.

I found it easier to build up my stamina initially by walking rather than cycling. I spent a few months getting to the stage that you are at now by just walking further, faster, and up more hills.

I finally got back on my bike at about your level of fitness. I found that my fitness improved rapidly after that. I just kept pushing my boundaries and let my body tell me when it'd had enough. I got myself tired but not exhausted, and allowed time for recovery before doing it again.

So ... yes, try harder and see what you can do - you will probably surprise yourself! Use those low gears - that is why you paid for them. Most people could get reasonably fit, reasonably quickly if they went about it the right way.

Have fun, stick at it, and by the autumn you will be amazed at what you can do!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 May 2014)

Someone who I know wants me to go out on a 12 mile ride this evening but I had to say no because I'm out of shape.

When I was younger I always went walking in the Dales. I've even been up Ingleborough hill a few times. But once I bought a car, I walked less. But now I'm walking a lot more.
But the last proper walk I did was last year around August, at Malham and it was 3miles. I've also walked round Fewston and Swinsty Reservoirs a few times (Not at both at the same time, but I have done once 2 years ago).

As I said in my previous posts, I'll be taking my bike to Scotland and I'll be riding every day doing 4miles or less. I might do a 17 mile (or less) run a couple of times.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2014)

I'm used to walking because I don't drive. Even when travelling long distance by rail or bus, I walk to and from the stations or bus stops. I do all my local shopping on foot too.

If you could use your car less then that would make a big difference to your fitness. You can fit quite a lot of shopping in a 25L rucksack. It's amazing what 10-15 half mile strolls a week would do for you.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 May 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm used to walking because I don't drive. Even when travelling long distance by rail or bus, I walk to and from the stations or bus stops. I do all my local shopping on foot too.
> 
> If you could use your car less then that would make a big difference to your fitness. You can fit quite a lot of shopping in a 25L rucksack. It's amazing what 10-15 half mile strolls a week would do for you.



I don't go shopping, parents do that lol

I could cycle every day to work (when I finally go back and if they'll take me back), 12 miles there and back, but it's pushing it a little bit since I'm stood up all day.
I have cycled there a few times and its tiring cycling back up a steep hill. I could of course cycle back home along the canal when if its light.

So far from not working, I've only filled up the car 3 times this year. That's saved me a few hundred pound!


----------



## Effyb4 (7 May 2014)

I had heart surgery in September and I have been slowly increasing my fitness by walking, then cycling. For the first 3 months I only walked, starting off with just to the end of the road and back and eventually walks up to an hour long.

The first cycle ride I did was 2 miles long. I increased the mileage by 1 mile every week, until I was able to do 10 miles. I then increased the mileage by 2 miles a week. I am now able to do 25 miles. Mostly I have a stop or two if I am feeling like I need a rest. The most important advise I was given by the heart nurse, was to listen to my body.

If you take things slowly, you will increase your fitness. Btw I started by avoiding hills at all costs, but now I'm trying to do a couple of small hills each ride.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I had heart surgery in September and I have been slowly increasing my fitness by walking, then cycling. For the first 3 months I only walked, starting off with just to the end of the road and back and eventually walks up to an hour long.
> 
> The first cycle ride I did was 2 miles long. I increased the mileage by 1 mile every week, until I was able to do 10 miles. I then increased the mileage by 2 miles a week. I am now able to do 25 miles. Mostly I have a stop or two if I am feeling like I need a rest. The most important advise I was given by the heart nurse, was to listen to my body.
> 
> If you take things slowly, you will increase your fitness. Btw I started by avoiding hills at all costs, but now I'm trying to do a couple of small hills each ride.



Wish I could avoid hills, but living in a hilly area, I can't avoid them.

Might drive to Skipton tomorrow and have a ride (being careful in the wet with my Shwalbe City Jets)., ignoring the rain.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (8 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Just keep getting on your bike and ride. A little further every time. Just build it up.
> That's all there is to it.


+1 on that. It gets easier with a little perseverance. But most importantly, have fun doing it!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (8 May 2014)

I also need to go out and not think about it if you know what I mean.

I was thinking about riding in Skipton today but kept looking out at the weather. But now I've changed my tyres ready for the hills of Scotland and now I'm off to Malham Tarn and I'll go round there (5mile) maybe twice. The land is nearly flat, so I should be ok.


----------



## lip03 (15 May 2014)

almost a mile sounds like a bloody good start! good on ya! as everyone has said slow and steady, I had been out of the saddle for a good year when I started commuting again this January! the more you do the further you go, now up to a solid 20 miles a day (if the weather is nice  ) but my 1st week I nearly gave up and topped up the oyster! also if you find the hills an issue consider a turbo trainer just to get the muscle memory back in your legs.. and you can ride in the dry if its raining  keep it up!!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (15 May 2014)

lip03 said:


> almost a mile sounds like a bloody good start! good on ya! as everyone has said slow and steady, I had been out of the saddle for a good year when I started commuting again this January! the more you do the further you go, now up to a solid 20 miles a day (if the weather is nice  ) but my 1st week I nearly gave up and topped up the oyster! also if you find the hills an issue consider a turbo trainer just to get the muscle memory back in your legs.. and you can ride in the dry if its raining  keep it up!!



I did a little riding, less than a mile when I first started again this year, but my first 'proper' ride was 5 miles.

From my latest post, I didn't go to Malham again. It was throwing it down, so I turned back and drove home. I've considered a turbo trainer and have asked about it on the forum. But I'm giving it a miss
since I don't have any where to put it. I could use it in my bedroom but it'll be in the way.

When I'm in Scotland next week, I've worked it out on Strava, that I would do 22.8 miles if I ride every day for 6 days. But I'm planning on riding from Ardrishaig (near Lochgilphead) to Crinan along the Crinan Canal and that would take
me 8.4miles there and back. I could take a de-tour at Bellanoch and take the single-track road and see how far I get!... I could do it twice depending on how I feel, which would get me around 40miles on the Garmin!!!  But I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> I did a little riding, less than a mile when I first started again this year, but my first 'proper' ride was 5 miles.
> 
> From my latest post, I didn't go to Malham again. It was throwing it down, so I turned back and drove home. I've considered a turbo trainer and have asked about it on the forum. But I'm giving it a miss
> since I don't have any where to put it. I could use it in my bedroom but it'll be in the way.
> ...


Hello David I had a 6 month layoff from riding after breaking my arm, and within a few months of starting again I was tackling the Bealach Na Ba...like everyone says just take it nice and easy to start with and you'll get there. Btw the area round Crinan is lovely! I lived in Oban for a couple of years so I know the area well.
Good luck!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (16 May 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hello David I had a 6 month layoff from riding after breaking my arm, and within a few months of starting again I was tackling the Bealach Na Ba...like everyone says just take it nice and easy to start with and you'll get there. Btw the area round Crinan is lovely! I lived in Oban for a couple of years so I know the area well.
> Good luck!



Just had a look on Google Earth. Lovely scenery at Bealach Na Ba !!

I'm staying on the Ellary Estate on Loch Caolisport if you know it?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2014)

Rings a bell!


----------



## laurence (16 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> I used to go swimming with scouts but haven't been since. I'm not sure what chlorine would do to my leg ulcer scars and I'm rather conscious about the way I look.



"you should wear with pride the scars on your skin, they're a map of the adventures and the places you've been"

it's from a Poi Dog Pondering song.

well done on getting out there. i have been on and off the bike(s) many times due to depression(mainly) and i'm now signed up for the ride london 100. the first few rides will hurt, but you WILL find you have gone further before the hurt the next time you go out... and further... and further. soon the dread of getting on the bike will go and you will look forward to the hurt. it may take weeks or months, but it sounds as if you know it will happen and want it to happen, so you're half way there.

chapeau.


----------



## michaelcycle (16 May 2014)

As everyone said build up gradually and regularly and you'll be golden.

Start / stop works rather well. Cycle for as long as you feel comfortable. Rest for a bit. Do a bit more cycling. Repeat as you feel comfortable.

The next time you go out reduce the rest times a bit and so on. Soon you will do the whole ride without stopping at all.


----------



## slowwww (16 May 2014)

I was out for ages due to knee problems and so also suffered when I started again. 2 things that have helped me

Make sure that your bike fits. Visit LBS and they'll check this for you and make sure everything is adjusted to your needs
Remember what Sean Kelly said - "...it doesn't get easier, you get faster". I got frustrated that I still seemed to be just as out of breath when I cycled, but it was only when it dawned on me that I was doing the same route faster and faster did I realise how much fitter I was becoming.


----------



## John the Canuck (16 May 2014)

slowwww said:


> .........................., but it was only when it dawned on me that I was doing the same route faster and faster did I realise how much fitter I was becoming....



so so true...i was still gasping yesterday, - then realized it was at the top of the hill not halfway up like last month

stick at it David...and enjoy your trip up here..!
i used to scuba up that area - gf and I stayed at Tarbert and Oban a lot - lovely countryside
Diving here and in Malta was my life - developed asthma and had to quit - now i ride - we adapt to what we have ...


----------



## brand (20 May 2014)

DavidS said:


> Would it be a bad idea for me to push myself to and ride non stop on a route. If I reach a small gradient I would change to the smallest cog, maybe even the smallest cog on the crank?



Okay this may sound like bollocks but I am a fan of abusing your body occasionally (in the past regularly). What I am saying here is set yourself something very very hard. Lets say in your case a full 30 to 40 miles. The figures are based on how hard/big the hills are. 
YOU will be able to achieve this no matter what you think. You may take 6 hours or more and you may be wrecked afterwards but you will have an overwhelming feelings of accomplishment/achievement. Everything after will be easy even if it is hard.... odd statement but I have always found it true. 
I once did a 100 k run/walk map reading all the way. Okay I didn't come first no where near. But I can assure you everything after that WAS EASY OR A BETTER WAY OF PUTTING IT IS I WAS MENTALLY CAPABLE OF DOING A 100K THE PAIN WAS THE SAME BUT AS THEY SAY "pain is all in the head" and of course that is actually true!!!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (24 May 2014)

Weather was crap to begin with for 3 days, but the rest were sunny-ish and rather warm! +16C !!! Longest cycle was from Ardrishaig to Bellanoch. Wish I was still there, don't want to live in Yorkshire any more!!!! ONE of these days I'll get a job and live up there, but that's going to be difficult.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (24 May 2014)

Forgot to mention that I did 14 rides!!!


----------



## User16625 (27 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Dont go home.
> 
> 
> 
> Just take things easy, increase little by little, rome wasn't built in a day.



I agree, Romans mostly worked night shifts.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (8 Jun 2014)

By the way, my total mileage for that week in Scotland was 48 miles.


----------

